# Waste Pipe leak



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Found a small amount of water on the floor of the cutlery cupboard on my 1992 B544, which I traced to a cracked elbow on the kitchen sink drain. Lucky for me no damage was done.

Can anyone tell me where to source a new elbow? The waste pipework is just a bit narrower than the 32mm waste at our local plumbing shop.

I would guess that the pipework is 28mm approx.

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pipe*

Hi

Try www.leisureshopdirect.com

I found them good to deal with and the elbow for the Burstner sink was with me two days later.

Russell


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

try using the flexible tubing you can get in diy/ plumbing store, i have and it works well with two jubilee clips.


----------

